# Ufermatte für den kompletten Bachlauf?



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich mal wieder....
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich den Bachlauf komplett mit Ufermatte auslegen solll(hab sie schon... ), oder nur die Ränder, und die Mitte mit Sand, Steinen, Kieseln etc auslege.

Ich denke dass da ansonsten der ganze Schmodder in der Matte hängenbleibt...

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß, Arne


----------



## jolantha (27. Aug. 2015)

Daufi, 
der Schmodder, der sich nach und nach ansammelt , wird immer liegen bleiben, egal, wie Du den Untergrund machst. 
Ich habe nur den Rand ausgelegt, und dann nur feinen Kies genommen . 
Den Kies kann ich wunderbar mit einer Plastikkehrschaufel samt Modder rausholen und duchwaschen.


----------



## slavina (27. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe meinen Bachlauf vermörtelt, da gibt es keinen Schmodder und er ist einfach zu reinigen !


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (27. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich den Bachlauf komplett mit Ufermatte auslegen solll


Wie breit und wie tief ist denn dein Bach?
Wie viel würde übrig bleiben, wenn du nur den Rand auslegst?

Welche hast du genommen?

Bei mir habe ich dieses Jahr auch einen Bach angelegt, aber mit 2 Becken und auch nur den Rand ausgelegt.


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2015)

...Du willst ja nur die Reste, Pierre...
Siehe Foto..., ca 80-1,20 breit, 2 kleinere Vertiefungen/Becken, da kommen Pflanzen rein und dass es keinen Leerlauf gibt...., 10m lang
Und die Matten von Naturagard 1,20 breit....

Ja, Anne da hast du recht, andererseits, wenn ich das bepflanze, denke ich dass sich mit der Zeit eh ein Grund bildet, ich habe ja nicht viel Strönung, die alles mitnimmt...

Tina, sieht ja richtig schee aus, toll...
Aber denke betonieren will ich nicht, da ist man so festgelegt, d.h. du hast unten gar nix am Boden, außer da wo Pflanzen wachsen?

Ist das bei Dir im Hintergrund eine __ Olive...?
Ich bin noch am überlegen was ich so um den Teich rummache, sind ja in der gleichen Region..., 56xxx
Und liebe eigentlich die, für die es hier eigentlich im Winter zu kalt ist: Weinreben, Oliven, Feigen, Bananen...


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (27. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> ...Du willst ja nur die Reste, Pierre...


Bin schon fertig und hab noch was über.


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2015)

Zu spät, schade...
Ich hatte erst überlegt Kunstrasen zu nehmen, aber da löst sich garantiert nach einiger Zeit die Unterseite auf, und dieses Grün ist ja echt grün....

Also wieder einen Hunderter rausgehauen...., denke der letzte...
Wenn es ja nicht regnen würde, könnte ich ja heute schon mal wieder was tun....

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (27. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe ganz einfachen Kunstrasen genommen und schön bepflanzt.
Es sprießt auch schon schön.

Find nicht, dass das so extrem ist.
Mach gleich mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Pierre,
den, den ich gesehen hatte(Bauhaus, OBI und Hornbach) war entweder mit den spitzen Noppen unten, oder mit so einer Beschichtung drunter, die beim dran kratzen schon runter ging... Und was weis ich was da alles an Chemie drin ist.... Das gab den eigentlichen Ausschlag den nicht zu nehmen.

Und das grün ist schon ziemlich stechend, wäre zwar wahrscheinlich nach einen Jahr ausgebleicht und zugewachsen, aber bis dahin...


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Daufi, ich hab alle Reste vom Teichbau genommen und die Bachlaufwanne komplett verputzt und dann in den feuchten Mörtel 8/16 Kies reingworfen. Wie´s fast fest war mit dem Malerpinsel runtergewaschen. Jetzt kommen nach und nach ein paar Pflänzchen noch in den Wasserlauf, da leg ich noch Steine rein und Mörtel die ein bisschen fest. Den Rest wird die Natur schon richten. Gemörtelt/Betoniert finde ich gut, Kinder und Hund dürfen da drinn herumlaufen.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## slavina (27. Aug. 2015)

Also bei mir ist Kies unten drin und an manchen Stellen Sand . Wird auch nicht weggespült .Pflanzen sind natürlich auch drin. Dieses Jahr habe ich allerdings mächtig ausgelichtet. War alles so zugewuchert. Habe es so ähnlich gemacht wie Lima. Die Strömung ist aber mal stärker mal weniger stark je nachdem wie breit das einzelne Becken ist. Staustufen sind einige drin. Ich habe am Bachlauf einige Gräser und Pflanzen stehen die winterhart sind aber auch Zitronen, __ Olive und Orangenbäume. Die sind allerdings im Kübel und kommen im Winter ins Gewächshaus. Habe aber jetzt im dritten Jahr eine Musa Basjoo ( Japanische Faserbanane ) stehen. Die überwintert mit Abdeckung erfolgreich draußen ! Ja ich denke wir sind gar nicht so weit entfernt voneinander.


----------



## samorai (27. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Daufi!
Um so länger der Bachlauf, um so mehr Dreck wird sich über die Jahre darin sammeln.
Und wenn die Steine/Kies sehr klein sind geht die ganze Sache noch schneller. Sollte doch mal eine Säuberung anfallen, wird es schwer den Dreck aus dem Teich zu halten/leiten.
Die Verdunstung ist auch nicht ohne, dazu kommt noch das Spritzwasser.
Du kennst doch sicher ein Koi-Becken, es hat steile Ufer ......und warum, es gibt keine Verlandung bzw Dreckaufnahme im Uferbereich.
Die Ufermatte kann beides ganz gut. Durch die Faserschlingen bleibt kräftig der Dreck hängen und die Kappilarität/Verdunstung ist auch nicht ohne.
Mir liegt es fern Dein Vorhaben zu untergraben aber ein paar Hinweise mögen doch sicher erlaubt sein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (28. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Arne

Ich habe die Ufermatte auch komplett durch den Bachlauf gelegt, allerdings in der Mitte geteilt, für den Fall das sich was setzt.
Darauf habe ich dann die Steine gepackt und die Zwischenräume mit nem speziellen Schaum ausgeschäumt, damit das Wasser nicht dazwischen versickert.

Hier ein Bild vom Bau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das ist so stabil, dass man drüber laufen kann und die Folie ist gut geschützt.

Ist sicher nicht klinisch rein zu halten, aber ich habe ja auch keine Koi.

Mittlerweile ist das schön eingewachsen, so das man die Ufermatte kaum noch sieht.

Weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album.



Knut


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (29. Aug. 2015)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.

   
Finde den Kunstrasen gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2015)

Pierre, ich habe auch Kunstrasen,  in anthrazit . 
Hab ihn rings um meinen Teich herum, allerdings nur in ca. 50 cm Breite, als Randbedeckung gegen die Sonne. 
Mittlerweile ist genug __ Moos, Erde und Pflanzen drauf, daß er überhaupt nicht mehr auffällt.


----------



## Daufi (30. Aug. 2015)

So Ihr Lieben,
Thema ist erledigt, habe gestern alles mit Ufermatten ausgelegt und nachher wird das Ganze mit Steinen und allem möglichen noch schön dekoriert und die aufgestellten Folienränder versteckt...
Bezüglich Verdunstung, werde ich das Ganze mal beobachten, aber ich habe ja ein bisschen Reservewasser im Teich...
Bilder folgen....


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> habe gestern alles mit Ufermatten ausgelegt



Dann haste wenigstens nächstes Jahr wieder genügend Arbeit, Modder entfernen ) und stirbst nicht vor Langeweile


----------



## Daufi (30. Aug. 2015)

Anne, du bist ne Hetzbacke... Nix Schmodder, nix Dreck....
Dann besorg ich mir ne Putzfrau....
So sieht´s jetzt aus, das ordentliche werd ich noch ein bißchen durcheinandeer bringen, und stellt euch halt die Matte bewachsen vor...

Und den Schlauch muss ich auch noch irgendwie verstecken....


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Anne, du bist ne Hetzbacke...



Jaaaa, Arne, und das auch noch gerne ! 
Ich finde das toll, daß du so einfach Deinen Willen durchsetzt, 
es soll ja jeder aus seinen eigenen Fehlern lernen .
Wenn Du ihn dann nächstes Jahr umbaust, mach ihn ein klein wenig geschwungen ( war auch schon ein Vorschlag hier )
dann ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit langsamer . 
Bin schon wech


----------



## lotta (30. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jaaaa, Arne, ....
> Wenn Du ihn dann nächstes Jahr umbaust, mach ihn ein klein wenig geschwungen ( war auch schon ein Vorschlag hier )
> dann ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit langsamer .
> Bin schon wech



...und sieht noch natürlicher aus
Wenn alles bewachsen ist, sieht's aber sicher so schon recht schick aus


----------



## Daufi (30. Aug. 2015)

Ja in DER Richtung habe ich mich ja schon bekehren lassen, aber war ja halt schon gemacht..., aber wir haben vorhin grade überlegt das ganze Ding nach oben zu verlängern, nächstes Jahr natürlich... Da hätten wir noch so 50, 60m Platz...;-) Und im Ernst, ich denke wenn das bewachsen ist, dann ist auch egal was sich da so alles am Grund an Dreck tümmelt... Das bleibt an Ort und Stelle..., hoff ich...


----------



## krallowa (31. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen,
sieht ja ganz schick aus, aber ein paar Staustufen würden das ganze noch etwas natürlicher aussehen lassen.
Da kann sich dann auch der Dreck etwas absetzen und Pflanzen würden sich da auch wohlfühlen.
Für mich ist das Wasser nicht sichtbar genug, leg ein paar dicke Steine mittig rein und Kies davor und du wirst sehen das es dir so besser gefällt.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Wasser nicht sichtbar genug, leg ein paar dicke Steine mittig rein und Kies davor und du wirst sehen das es dir so besser gefällt.



Oder du mauerst kleine Staustufen mit Poligonalplatten rein, dann kann sich das Wasser nicht vorbei bzw drunter oder zwischen durch mogeln und du kannst auch noch drauf steigen ohne das sich darunter was bewegt.

LG René


----------



## Daufi (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen... Mann ist ja höflich....
Smile, nee ihr habt ja recht, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt noch so 2 kleine Staudämme reinzubetonieren..., eilt ja aber nicht, im Moment kommt grade der Herbst am Himmel mit Riesenschritten angeflogen.... Und der Kollege   ist auch dabei.... Ich muss gleich mal umziehen...

Vorhin habe ich erst mal meine Kabelgraben wieder zugemacht, und die Gasbrocken wieder angegossen...
Eine Kröte hat sich auch zu uns verirrt, denke die wollte bloss mal planschen...


----------

